# Wie lange hält ein Akku?



## Kiina (14. April 2013)

*Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Hey Leute,

und zwar hab ich mich gefragt, wie das eig. inzwischen mit den Akkus in Handys/Tablets (und eig. alle mobil Geräte). Ein Akku hat ja nur eine bestimmte anzahl Ladezyklen. Einige Geräte haben ja einen fest verbauten Akku (wie zb mein Nexus 7). Nur ist die Frage, wie viele Jahre hält so ein Akku bis er mehr oder weniger "kaputt" ist? Wie ist es, wenn das Gerät fast den ganzen Tag eingesteckt ist (früher war das ja schlecht, da das Gerät vom Akku betrieben wurde und somit der Akku immer um einen teil entladen und wieder aufgeladen wurde)?

Grüße


----------



## JackOnell (14. April 2013)

Ich habe immer zu erst das Handy getauscht weil dieses vor den Akku hinüber war, und ich glaube hier für die meisten sprechen zu können


----------



## Abductee (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Ich hatte seit ich ein Handy hatte noch nie einen Austauschakku.
Die originalen Akkus haben bei mir immer ihr Handyleben (~2 Jahre) lang funktioniert.
Selbst die Kapazitätsminderung mit zunehmenden Alter konnte ich subjektiv nie feststellen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Nach 2 Jahren merke ich schon deutlich, dass die Laufzeit kürzer wird. 
Mein Galaxy S lief nach dem Kauf damals problemlos 4-5 Tage und nun nach >2 Jahren sinds 1, höchstens 2 Tage wenns hochkommt. Aber nen "kaputten" hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt, egal bei welchem Handy.


----------



## robbe (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Bei meinem aktuellen Handy (S2) hab ich den Akku nach etwa einem Jahr getauscht. Da hatte die Kapazität so geschätze 10-20% nachgelassen. Der Grund für den Tausch war, das es oftmals nicht mehr bis zum Abend durchgehalten hat. 
Würde mir deshalb auch niemals ein Handy mit festem Akku kaufen.


----------



## Kiina (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Naja, wie beeinflusst das Laden die Lebensdauer? Weil nach meinem technischen Verständnis wäre es ja schlau, bei Geräten, sobald ein USB Stromkabel angeschlossen ist, die Stromversorgung direkt zum Gerät selber zu geben ohne den Akku dazwischen.


----------



## rabe08 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

JEDER LiIo-Akku hat eine Elektronik, die das Laden steuert. Wenn das Gerät eingesteckt ist und der Akku 99% voll ist wird nicht geladen sondern gewartet, bis ein Schwellenwert unterschritten wird. Die Ladestrategien sind inzwischen ziemlich komplex, so dass eine nahezu optimale Lebensdauer erreicht wird. Meinen Lenovo-Akku im Notebook habe ich inzwischen im 5. Jahr im Einsatz, gefühlte Kapazität ca. 80% des Neuzustandes. Handy-Akku hat in den letzten Jahren ohne Probleme immer das Gerät überlebt. 

Die Ladeelektronik steckt direkt im Akku, alles andere wäre lebensgefährlich, da LiIo-Akkus eine Energiedichte vergleichbar zu Sprengstoffen haben. Also vorsicht vor billigen China-Angeboten...


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Also meine Handys werden gar nicht so alt, das die Akkus überhaupt an Kapazität verlieren können.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Das letzte mal wo ich wirklich Probleme mit einem Akku hatte war bei meinen Siemensgeräten wie S10 und S25. Aber seitdem halten die ohne Probs.
Fest verbaute Akkus empfinde ich als nicht schlimm und mein nächstes wird sicher einen haben weils ein Nexus wird.


----------



## Sanctum (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Mein Nexus 7 hält auch immer noch Super lange aus.
Und sogar der Schrottakku vom IPod ist zwar viel zu klein aber hält noch wie beim ersten Tag seid nun 1,5 Jahren.
 Ich hatte ihn jeden Tag vermutlich 2x aufgeladen.

Ich glaube vor dem Akku begeht was anderes Kapput und wenn es das Display ist


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein Akku?*

Der Akku meine SGS hält jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Jahren und zeigt noch keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen.


----------

